# Thunder, Lightning, Pouring  in NH



## Cannonball (Apr 11, 2011)

That's quite a band on the radar.  In Lincoln, NH it's coming down in buckets with some serious lightning.

So happy to have caught the last 3 days of sunny spring skiing.


----------

